
Kim Dotcom’s Last Ditch Effort to Avoid Extradition to the US - eplanit
https://sputniknews.com/world/201802111061554637-kim-dotcom-effort-avoid-extradition
======
jrnichols
I am still horrified and astonished at the extent of which this lawsuit has
gone on. So many resources with a over the top armed raid on a non-US citizen
that's never even been in the US, over copyright violations? It's frightening
how this has gone on.

